# Which Stick Blender



## SoapPapaw (Mar 28, 2013)

Which stick blender do you recommend? I bought a Procter-Silex from Amazon, spen less than $20 on it. But it burned out in the middle of my second batch. So I need to get another and maybe a backup as well.

What does the group suggest?

I saw a 200 watt Cusinart on Amazon for $34. It has a detachable head that can pop in the sink or dishwasher.


----------



## lsg (Mar 28, 2013)

This is the one I bought.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005HIWI5U/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have that cuisnart and it is great!  I have been through 3 stick blenders and that has lasted over a year of soapmaking.  I love the detachable head and you can buy more heads if you need them.
Edited to add I paid over 54.00 for mine, good price!


----------



## christinak (Mar 28, 2013)

That detachable head sounds great!  I have a Hamilton Beech from Walmart.  No issues with it yet and I use it quite a lot.


----------



## Moot (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a Cuisinart Smart Stick.  I've been using this almost daily and it works awesome!  I've had it for quite a while and no problems....I hope I don't jinx myself now!


----------



## SudsyPM (Mar 28, 2013)

I also have a Cuisinart that works great and even better I found it at the thrift store for $5 :-D


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 28, 2013)

If you don't mind a pink blender, bramble berry has a pink cuisinart for 32.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yup, my PS burned out after a handful of batches.  I upgraded and got a Kitchenaide one from Target on sale for $35 I think...it has the detachable wand as well and is really great so far!


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 28, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004VXB2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I got that one. works like a dream so far. I wish it had the detachable head though... that would be nice lol


----------



## new12soap (Mar 28, 2013)

my cheap $10 stickblender from walmart has lasted me several years and it's still going.  I always get curious when people say theirs burned out. How many batches of soap are you making in a day? when using a stickblender, turn it on and move it around for say 30 seconds, then stop blending and just stir with it for 30 seconds, and keep alternating on and off. If you haven't reached trace within 5 minutes of stirring (and you may not, especially with a castile soap), walk away and let it stand for just a few minutes, then come back and stickblend/stir again. that will help add life to your stickblender.

btw, I have heard that the more powerful ones can actually be TOO powerful and blend too fast, cheaper ones may be better, but I can't confirm it.


----------



## Genny (Mar 28, 2013)

new12soap said:


> my cheap $10 stickblender from walmart has lasted me several years and it's still going.  I always get curious when people say theirs burned out.



I've had mine for years as well & I always wondered how people burn theirs out.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh my Proctor Silix worked great...until I was making a batch of facial soap, I had just turned it on for a few seconds, got the oil/lye bath lightly emulsified, and turned off to stir by hand for a few minutes.  Then when I turned it back on you could literally see the motor through the plastic burn out, it was a flash of light and poof! It was toast.


----------



## MaitriBB (Mar 28, 2013)

My next stick blender will have a removable head /mutters about cleaning issues


----------



## Mindyw86 (Mar 28, 2013)

I got a Hamilton beach one from Walmart for 20 bucks, I was impressed with the power, only used it once so far but it seems good, and has a removable head


----------



## LovelyMalia (Mar 28, 2013)

Shame on me, but I own a really expensive stick blender. I believe its a Cuisinart and it cost me upwards of $50 a few years ago. I bought it since my father LOVED his. I, however, had very little luck using it for cooking. I just made a mess with mine.

So, my $50 stainless steel immersion blender is used for soaping. It does have a wisk attachment that I use for baking, though, so not all is wasted!


----------



## danahuff (Mar 28, 2013)

I got this one: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EGA6QI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20, but there is a newer model with two speeds, similar price. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ARQVKM4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

All of the colors of the newer model are priced the same, but the one I have has different prices based on color. Since I didn't care what color it was, I got the cheapest. I love it. Works great. Even on one speed. Mine has a detachable head, which I highly recommend.


----------



## gratia (Mar 28, 2013)

This is my stick blender.  Love it have had it for over 4 years and no problems. (knock on wood).  No but the only reason I have this is my husband got it off a job for me so it was free.


----------



## Badger (Mar 28, 2013)

I am getting more and more paranoid about my PS stick blender.  I have been gentle with it and so far it has behaved through the soap I have done.  If it does die on me, I will likely pick up one of the less expensive Cuisinart models that have been posted.


----------



## misskat22 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have..geez I don't even know what kind it is! I'm worried about it burning out on me since it was my MIL's before (and she actually used it for cooking), but I got it for free since she was going to put it out in a yard sale and I had mentioned I wanted one, so she just handed it over. Glad to know where I can get a new one if this one does die on me though!


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 28, 2013)

I have an expensive Bamix stick blender that was a Christmas present from before I started soap making. I tried it a couple of times for soap (cleaning meticulously each time!), but decided it needed to be for food only. The splatter shield was not stainless or plastic -- I suspect something like zinc -- and it started to slowly discolor from the lye. Also, the "stick" part has ball bearings at the bottom near the mixer, which I learned from someone else's tale of woe is a no-no for soap making. 

So I bought a cheapie Hamilton Beach from Walmart for my soap and lotion making. A huge plus for the HB is that the bottom detaches from the motor, so it can go right in the sink or dishwasher for cleaning. The HB only has a simple bushing at the mixer end -- no complicated ball bearings. It's light so it's easy to hold for long periods. It's also inexpensive, so no heartache when it finally fails. 

I think I'd buy the Cuisinart from BrambleBerry if I were in the market for one and making a BB shopping list.

I pulse the stick blender on for 10-20 seconds, off for about the same amount of time, etc. If you can smell the motor heating up, back off on how long and hard you are running the blender. This is true for a fancy Bamix as well as the cheap HB. They are not meant for continuous, hard running.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 28, 2013)

this one is the one I want
http://www.target.com/p/kitchenaid-...ntour-silver/-/A-13738210#prodSlot=medium_1_7


----------



## Seifenblasen (Mar 28, 2013)

If price is no object, what I really want for my next one is a cuisinart _*cordless*_ stick blender ...  8)


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 28, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> this one is the one I want
> http://www.target.com/p/kitchenaid-...ntour-silver/-/A-13738210#prodSlot=medium_1_7



5his is my replacement model!  So far so good!


----------



## Maihem (Jul 31, 2013)

This will be my third post on various sites about this issue, I am just curious and wanting to know.
So, I am somewhat new to CP soap, only a year or so in.  After making my first batch, stirring by hand for over an hour and then still having things separate over the next day or so I decided that there had to be a better way.  I work in construction and before that, food service.  In both industries a product called a Jiffy Mixer is used for various mixing tasks.  It attaches to a drill and mixes very well.  They are all stainless steel.  I use the LM model for smaller batches and the HS-2 ($15 on ebay) for larger (3000gm) batches...the drill, I had in the garage.  I cannot find anywhere of anyone using the Jiffy Mixer for soap and I cannot figure out why because there is nothing to break on it like a wand mixer.  Has anyone else out there used a Jiffy Mixer for soap?  Can anyone tell me if there is some safety issue that I am not aware of since the Jiffy Mixer is just an open mixer (no splash shield)?  I am just curious, not trying to discount anyone's affinity to the wand or stick mixer, the Jiffy Mixer just seems to be more of a long term option to me as long as you keep it from splashing.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 31, 2013)

I know some people use a paint mixer that is ran by a drill, can't see any reason not to use your jiffy mixer if you can keep it from splashing. I think most people like the stick blenders because they are light weight and east to operate with one hand.
If I was making large quantities of soap for selling, I would definitely look into a more industrial style mixer. For my small home use batches, a stick blender is perfect.


----------



## CaraCara (Jul 31, 2013)

Someone here uses a paint mixer, which is like a jiffy mixer.  I believe it was because he was mixing a rather large batch, like a few gallons. I can't speak for anyone else but I don't usually make anything over 2 lbs, so a stick blender works perfectly.  It could also be that not too many have heard of the brand.


----------



## MOGal70 (Jul 31, 2013)

My recommendation for a *backup* would be what ever you find at a garage sale or flea market for next to nothing!


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 31, 2013)

I have the same 2 speed KitchenAid in red and silver (backup) after my Oster that i LOVED, even though it had bad reviews, finally died after 4 years of use. It was put through the ringer with all my thick creams and such. 

The Kitchen Aid has already overheated on me twice though and I don't mix all that long at all. Maybe 15 sec at a time then pulse. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GFXK1K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Nightlilly (Jul 31, 2013)

jenneelk said:


> I have the same 2 speed KitchenAid in red and silver (backup) after my Oster that i LOVED, even though it had bad reviews, finally died after 4 years of use. It was put through the ringer with all my thick creams and such.
> 
> The Kitchen Aid has already overheated on me twice though and I don't mix all that long at all. Maybe 15 sec at a time then pulse.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GFXK1K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I have that exact same SB and I'm not sure I care for it. I like that it's detachable but even on the low setting I get a TON of bubbles regardless of how much I burp it. My sister bought me a SB from a flea market for $5 and I'm not sure what brand it is but I used it last night and absolutely no bubbles. I think some of it has to do with the shape of the head. The Kitchen Aide has a bell shape that holds the air in above the blade and the cheap one is flat with the "teeth" coming directly off of the flat piece, nowhere for the air to hide. I watched a video on Youtube where a woman had drilled 2 holes at the top of the bell, one on either side of the stick and when she submerged the SB, the air bubbled right out every time. I think I may have to try this because I like the detachable stick on my Kitchen Aide.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 31, 2013)

It likely could be. I posted a week or so ago about bubbles and while the burping helps,
I still get some.


----------



## aab1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Maihem said:


> This will be my third post on various sites about this issue, I am just curious and wanting to know.
> So, I am somewhat new to CP soap, only a year or so in.  After making my first batch, stirring by hand for over an hour and then still having things separate over the next day or so I decided that there had to be a better way.  I work in construction and before that, food service.  In both industries a product called a Jiffy Mixer is used for various mixing tasks.  It attaches to a drill and mixes very well.  They are all stainless steel.  I use the LM model for smaller batches and the HS-2 ($15 on ebay) for larger (3000gm) batches...the drill, I had in the garage.  I cannot find anywhere of anyone using the Jiffy Mixer for soap and I cannot figure out why because there is nothing to break on it like a wand mixer.  Has anyone else out there used a Jiffy Mixer for soap?  Can anyone tell me if there is some safety issue that I am not aware of since the Jiffy Mixer is just an open mixer (no splash shield)?  I am just curious, not trying to discount anyone's affinity to the wand or stick mixer, the Jiffy Mixer just seems to be more of a long term option to me as long as you keep it from splashing.



When I was new to soaping years ago I did get a paint mixer for my drill. I ended up getting a stick mixer because what would literally take several hours to get to trace with the paint mixer took under a minute to trace with my stick blender. And I have one of the if not the highest end 3 speed transmission DeWalt 18v drill.

Does it not take you forever to reach trace with that type of mixer? What speed drill do you use and which exact mixer? I'm thinking perhaps the squirrel cage mixers might be more efficient since they have around 20 "paddles" VS only 2-4, but I got a stick blender before trying those, these are the squirrel cage ones I'm talking about:







The paint mixer I have that took hours to trace was like this:






I would never go back to any of those after seeing that a stick blender is literally over 100-200 times faster (seconds to 1-2 minutes VS a few hours) probably due to the RPM being much higher than any drill.


----------



## kazmi (Aug 1, 2013)

I have this Cuisinart SB which is quite powerful  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ARQVM5O/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a cuisinart that I purchased at Costco for 20.00.  It's detachable and also has a whisk attachment that I've used for lotions, butters etc.  I love it.  I've had is for 2 years and no trouble.


----------



## kazmi (Aug 1, 2013)

shunt2011 said:


> I have a cuisinart that I purchased at Costco for 20.00. It's detachable and also has a whisk attachment that I've used for lotions, butters etc. I love it. I've had is for 2 years and no trouble.


 
Oh I'd love to have the whisk attachment!!!


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 1, 2013)

+1 on the Cuisinart SmartStick blender. I literally JUST got it yesterday. Cant wait to use it. The funny thing is that almost all the soaping videos I have seen use that blender. Not sure why, but it looks like an awesome blender.


----------



## HorseCreek (Aug 2, 2013)

I have this one: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWN0YVU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
I LOVE it! It works and works and works. I guess my only complaint is that it does not have a detachable head, but it's a minor complaint. It's really easy to just rinse out my soap bucket, then run the blender in some soapy water and problem solved.


----------



## tryanything (Aug 2, 2013)

I too recently purchased the Cuisinart with the detachable blender (really looking forward to easier cleaning with that).  And since I'm a sucker for anything blue I got the pretty dark blue one.  And a set of blue, high temp, durable spatulas to be used only for soapmaking.


----------



## makemineirish (Aug 2, 2013)

ruby61 said:


> I have that cuisnart and it is great!  I have been through 3 stick blenders and that has lasted over a year of soapmaking.  I love the detachable head and you can buy more heads if you need them.
> Edited to add I paid over 54.00 for mine, good price!



Ditto.  They are $34.99 at Costco.


----------



## Maihem (Aug 5, 2013)

aab1-

I use the Jiffy Mixer HS-2 for 3000 g. to 4000 g. batches.  DeWalt cordless drill.  I use a different size bain marie depending on batch size to have plenty of depth for the mixer and keep from splashing or incorporating air.

http://www.jiffymixer.com/index.php...ge=css_new.tpl&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

I reach trace within 5 minutes but I think the soft soap I make is supposed to take a long time to trace...I continue to pudding consistency (10-20 min.) as I put ground up oatmeal in everything I make and want it to remain in suspension.


----------



## Maihem (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the responses.  I appreciate it.


----------

